
EU privacy proposal could dent Facebook, Gmail ad revenue - richardboegli
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-privacy-idUSKBN14U1FL
======
JPLeRouzic
What does means "It would allow telecom companies to use customer metadata -
such as the duration and location of calls - to provide additional services
and make more money, something they are barred from doing under the current
rules."

Does that means that Deep Packet Inspection, add injection and content
modification will be legal, if done by a Telco?

